# Another newbie post



## Sat (Sep 12, 2005)

Alright guys, ANY advise would be great - here goes...

Im 20...6" and weigh 9-9.5 Stone...i have done for a couple of years now - never goin under 9 stone and never once goin over 9 and a half

Im slim...my dad is the same - tall and skinny - mum is white/dad is black african. Im hopin there is somethin i can do to bulk up but i need help(hopin it aint in the genes to be thin or summut  )

Do i need to be buyin these protein shakes? will they help? or is there a specific diet i need to stick too...i got told that its best to have more smaller meals/snacks throughout the day than a couple of big meals?

I want to gain some weight at the end of the day. ideally stone/2 stone - i really am determined to find a way.

Ive looked on the forum at ways to gain weight but im unsure they will work for me as ive took after my dad and am thin...maybe its in the genes n thats just the way it is and always will be  ?

my diet is pretty crap at the moment...

I usually skip breakfast when i wake up, but have 3 pieces of toast with butter on at 10am

around 12.30-1 i have a large sandwich - usually chicken/cheese/lettace/mayo/tuna/ ie. the usual sandwich stuff - a packet of crisps or a chocolate bar and a drink

i dont eat then til around 5-6pm and usually have chicken, chips, peas etc etc

thats pretty much it...told u it was **** haha

at the moment i havent been to the gym in awhile but im goin back next week

i dont know how to attack the gym tho...because alot of people go to get rid of fat and tone up...yet i want to gain abit of fat and then tone up

thanks for readin


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Well you know your diet is rubbish, so just fix it dude. Look around the diet board for some sample diets. There are a few sticky's on there that should help you. Rather than thinking "these diets might not work because of my genetics", why not give them a try and see if they actually work or not?


----------



## Sat (Sep 12, 2005)

yeah mate thanks, im lookin on the forum now for a good diet - only found this site this morning

do u know if i can actually bulk up considerin my dad is tall and thin? ie. can ANYone bulk up if they put in the effort? or is my high metabolism by downfall lol

i used to eat like a horse but ive still never been over 9 1/2 stone - maybe a case of eatin the wrong things?

also - should i deffo bein going to the gym? or will it not matter if i just want to gain weight


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Sat said:


> yeah mate thanks, im lookin on the forum now for a good diet - only found this site this morning
> 
> do u know if i can actually bulk up considerin my dad is tall and thin? ie. can ANYone bulk up if they put in the effort? or is my high metabolism by downfall lol
> 
> ...


Yes, anyone can bulk up. You just have to eat enough.

Eat clean. Lots of protein, lots of low GI carbs, and lots of good fats. Heck, lots of everything. When you say you "eat like a horse", how many calories exactly were you getting?

Yes you should be doing to the gym to lift weights. You want to put on quality weight. There is no point in gaining weight if you're just going to end up with a gut. Bulking up should be about gaining lean mass (muscle), not about getting fat.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Anybody can gain weight and build muscle if they put their minds to it, just some people find it easier than others. My other half use to be like a rake when he was at school, probably similar stats to you tbh and now he is nearly 16 stone and looking good  

Anyway look though the forum and find a good diet, there are loads of people on the board to help you through, just ask if you need any help!!

I think if you go to the gym you will feel better for yourself and look better while putting on the weight. You want a nice toned body dont you rather than someone that just weighs a certain weight huh!?:rolleye11


----------



## Sat (Sep 12, 2005)

i used to just have snacks all the time - sandwiches etc - come to think of it, i did eat a lot of junk aswell - i get confused with all the numbers and what is what  haha

ive found a fair few things now that ill be buyin after reading some of the posts on here...very interestin

chicken / eggs / brown rice / oats / bananas / cottage cheese etc - adding to the list as i read

would u recommend any particular protein shake/meal suppliments along with any more food?

thanks for ur replies btw


----------



## Sat (Sep 12, 2005)

im really startin to think how crap everything i have been eating has been now...

supermarket on the way home for me i think haha


----------



## Stompy (Jan 8, 2005)

Sat said:


> yeah mate thanks, im lookin on the forum now for a good diet - only found this site this morning
> 
> do u know if i can actually bulk up considerin my dad is tall and thin? ie. can ANYone bulk up if they put in the effort? or is my high metabolism by downfall lol
> 
> ...


hi mate, I used to be round about the same weight as you 10st, with the same kind of deit, And 1 year later im now roughly about 14st, im also tall like you, and find it hard to put on weight, very fast matabilism.

dont think of steroids as quick fix tho. because they not.

with help from the guys on this board youl not go far wrong!

hope you reach your gaols, take care


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

Almost everyone I ever ask says they eat loads and loads of food, but when you actually break it down, its not that much & 75% of it is crap!

Diet is the only way your going to get above your 9 stone m8.

I am 6ft4" and went from 11.5 stone to 14.5 stone juust by changing my diet and lifting heavy instead of high reps.

Give it a try


----------



## Sat (Sep 12, 2005)

thanks guys...to be honest i never really thought much about having a proper diet as such - just if i was hungry i would eat... sa12 ur right - most is crap what gets ate

glad i found this board now  got alot of ideas etc on what to be eating now...ill give a solid diet a go - see what happens - also get back into the gym.

stompy, do u have a ruff summary of what u were eating when i were my weight? just something to get me started  cheers mate


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Don't skip breakfast.

Go to gym and lift weights.

Listen to Big's diet advice because he has a PHD in "Massivitivity"!


----------



## Stompy (Jan 8, 2005)

when i was around 10st, i ate mainly junk food chips etc anything that was quick.

now, i eat brown rice/pasta/tuna potato's lots of vegtables

more the better, steak, chicken lots of, and cheat days

vetable pizza lol my favourate! bread is good aswell.

there the main things you want to eat m8, its hard at first

but if you start training like SA12 said your body will find the need

for the extra intake of foods. try and eat every 2 to 3 hours aswell, like you said small

meals, its also best to calculate your deit aswell, so you know for sure

your getting enough to feed yourself.

i also found when bulking hackskii's aproach works wonders, over eat for

say 3 weeks then go back to normal for 2 weeks then so on, works a treat for me.

keep thinking your big aswell, the minds very powerfull

and if you convience it your getting big your body will follow!

also try a couple protein/weightgain drinks a day to, there tent

to give me confidence that im actually getting somewhere.

if your un-sure about anything just ask the guys here

there allways willing to help out.

best of luck mate, take care


----------



## Sat (Sep 12, 2005)

thanks stompy - i owe u one, sound advise

ive made myself a nice little shoppin list now - ill see how it goes  thanks again to everyone whos replied

im gonna try a protein shake aswell mate, just gonna go to the shop near me and ask them which they recommend for what i want to do.

i think ill stick around aswell, everyone seems decent 

im a dj in the NW by the way(dance), anyone who wants a cd feel free to msg me, ill send u one as thanks for the advice


----------



## Stompy (Jan 8, 2005)

nice 1 mate, i Dj just for a hobby i love my 1210s

im from the northeast, but im staying with my girlfriend

in staffordshire at the moment. i mix hardcore/makina/hardtrance

not everyones cuppa tea but i love the uplifting bouncy tunes 

id love a cd mate, allways up for some fresh music

would be much appreciated, my girlfriend loves the dance music.

stick with it mate, youl get were you wana be!


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=8136

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=5071

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=4950

some reading for ya


----------



## Sat (Sep 12, 2005)

i dj in a club called Cricketer...dunno if uve heard of it - music style is like Wigan Pier/Maximes - its goin well - djin with the best in the north west - ultimate bounce 

**UPDATE

just been to the shops...heres what ive bort

**** load of baked beans

sweetcorn

marrowfat peas

rice pudding

pineapple

pears

flavoured milk - quite abit

pasta

cheese

rice

potatoes

apples

bananas

cottage cheese

chicken breasts - a few

pizzas

eggs

muslea

tuna

bread

...anythin else i should be buying? for the first time ever i actually took note on what the Protein/carbs/fat were on each thing lol

anythin good to add?

cheers


----------

